# 420 wiring harness



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 07 420 rancher with the foot shift. Rats mangled up her wiring harness and I found one off of a 09 foot shift. Are they the same?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to say all of em are the same. But not 100% sure. I know that the different options that come with a digital screen and ps are different but if u find the same bike just a different year, i dont see why they would be different


----------

